# Grass indoor potty training



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

Hi all!

We have Luna since November. We were using training pads at first, but decided to chance about a month ago to grass indoor potty, because it's similar to the turf we have in the back yard.

She got used to them very quickly and was using them inside the house with no problems, but about three days ago, she started going everywhere but the grass pads. We clean them regularly but the smell of pee doesn't go away completely.

Could it be that she is bothered by the smell? Why is she suddenly not peeing and pupping there? 

I would appreciate any advice!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I would try getting in touch with the company. Tyler's picky about his wee wee pads. He doesn't like to go repeatedly on them at times (which is a pain) but I don't want him going elsewhere. Ask the company about it. Maybe there's something else you can use to get rid of the odor.


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

Hi! Thank you!

Which brand do you use? Maybe I can try getting that one!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I have the Piddle Place for my two and they adapted quickly to it.


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

We also used the Piddle Place for a year or so. It never smelled. I washed the turf in the washing machine on delicate with a bit of detergent and sometimes bleach and didn't have to replace the turf the whole time we had it. I washed the basin in our shower with dawn dishsoap and a scrub brush for the top and kind of just swished the soapy water around the inside since you can't get to it.


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

Thank you both!


----------

